# What’s causing holes



## Dawn (Jul 19, 2019)

first timer here help


----------



## JGVermont1965 (Jul 20, 2019)

Bugs.
Not tiny bugs, Japanese Beetle type bugs.


----------



## QBCrocket (Jul 20, 2019)

looks like caterpillars they only come out at night so you don't see them


----------



## Del (Jul 20, 2019)

QBCrocket said:


> looks like caterpillars they only come out at night so you don't see them


Yep thats a catepillar !


----------



## Dawn (Jul 20, 2019)

Del said:


> Yep thats a catepillar !


So will dawn dish soap n water take care of the caterpillar problem


----------



## QBCrocket (Jul 20, 2019)

caterpillar pellets on the soil


----------

